# Now, this is what I call a stocked liquor cabinet



## Hackerman (Feb 22, 2015)

Am I happy, or what.

The only thing missing from the picture is the fifth of Everclear, post cannabis. LOL

I should have turned the lights on. The 3 monkey's light up. 

View attachment liquorcabinet.jpg


----------



## umbra (Feb 22, 2015)

I like it!


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Feb 22, 2015)

Wow.... :aok: 

I do not drink anymore, but this still looks amazing!


----------



## samarta (Feb 22, 2015)

Someone needs to come out with Crystal Mason Jars!!


----------



## yooper420 (Feb 22, 2015)

Very impressive middle shelf. Quit drinking over 20 years ago, even so, impressive and almost well stocked liquor shelf. Do not see Jack black, who was my running mate.


----------



## cleanbuds (Feb 22, 2015)

looks like some fun in there!! I dont drink either but I think my 20s self is jealous of the liquor


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 22, 2015)

Beautiful Hackerman. I don't drink either, but still it is lovely and you do need crystal mason jars..great idea samarta.  Very nice.


----------



## lyfespan (Feb 22, 2015)

Nice stash Hackerman, like the rest, I would prefer to see it all filled with full masons, but...


Also @the rest of you, don't go giving mason any ideas, look at what happened with the anniversary gallon jar hhhmmmppp.


----------



## ston-loc (Feb 22, 2015)

Id be glad to have a drink with ya HM  Good looking case youve got there :aok:


----------



## Kraven (Feb 22, 2015)

Lookin' good man. You just need a quart of my shine to complete your collection ;P


----------



## N.E.wguy (Apr 5, 2015)

pretty sick man nice pic and line up


----------



## Kraven (Apr 5, 2015)

Was good to see this thread again, the case is phenomenal....still needs a quart of my hooch


----------



## N.E.wguy (Apr 5, 2015)

ya only mason jars I use are ones I drank the Shine all gone outtta  love to find a bottle of your kraven at a truck stop trash barrel


----------



## zem (Apr 5, 2015)

that's nice


----------



## HighBrixMMJ (Apr 28, 2015)

Is that Barneys farm critical kush HM? I'm running that strain this run how is it?


----------



## Hackerman (Apr 28, 2015)

Not too bad, I guess. It's all the same to me. My curing technique needs a little tweaking so it's a little harsh. So far, I don't notice any difference between this and the Landrace Afghan I just finished curing (other than the Afghan tastes a little better). LOL

Yield was nice. I got 7 ounces from the mother plant in a 7 gallon bucket and 2 pounds from 16 clones in 2 gallon buckets. Nice tight buds. I have a bunch of pics in a thread around here somewhere.


----------



## spl1f (May 22, 2015)

simply beautiful, yer on the money, that's a happy bar
same as others, i don't drink, however the Force
is still strong with you,
the second shelf is Top-Shelf


----------

